# Librerias CAD libres de componentes electronicos para Solidworks



## tinchus (May 18, 2008)

Estoy buscando si alguien sabe de librerias CAD libres de componentes electronicos para Solidworks (via circuitworks) o Pro/ENGINEER, los dos fabricantes disponen de librerias pero pagas  y no se justifica para el proyecto que realizo pagar los mil dolares que las cobran. Trabajo con el Altium y necesito exportar el PCB a alguno de estos softs de cad para presentar el diseño del montaje. Las que trae el altium son muy limitadas a pocos componentes smd principalmente y quisiera lograr una presentación un poco mas atractiva que los cubitos que genera el soft para componentes sin modelos 3D


----------



## luismc (May 21, 2008)

Si tienes posibilidad de importar símbolos en formato DXF por ejemplo, podrías utilizar símbolos de otros programas de CAD.


----------



## tinchus (May 22, 2008)

Se me habia ocurrido... pasa que no encuentro modelos 3D de componentes electronicos de ningun soft 3D para ver si puedo exportarlos como .stp .igs o algo asi... No estoy muy familiarizado con los programas de 3D y hacer los modelos desde cero me parece que me va a ser imposible (o llevar demasiado tiempo). Por lo menos conseguir varios comunes como capacitores, resistencias, conectores, y de integrados soic, etc... y arrancar con eso. He diseñado unos cuantos PCBs pero nunca tuve la necesidad de llevarlos a 3D... Voy a ver si puedo exportar algunos pocos que trae el altium y ver si se puede sacar algo de un soft que baje demo (CSiEDA) que parece que algo de 3D hace... gracias por la idea


----------



## somar (Jun 9, 2008)

Y porque no utilizar otro programa, a fuerza tiene que ser ese?

Hay otros programas como kicad, que te dan una presentacion 3D al final, no es de paga y lo puedes descargar de su pagina oficial cuando quieras, trae infinidad de componentes, y si no esta el que buscas, pues puedes hacerlo, aparte viene con la opcion del programa de modelado 3D para hacer los componentes que quieras.

Tengo entendido, que tambien el proteus tiene una presentacion 3D de tu circuito final, pero no estoy seguro, no lo he manejado.

Suerte, y espero te haya servido la información.


----------



## tinchus (Jun 9, 2008)

Voy a darle una mirada, muchas gracias


----------



## joryds (Jun 9, 2008)

Hola Tinchus, has mencionado que trabajas con Altium, bueno casualmente hoy instale solidworks por que estoy tratando de editar unos componentes electrónicos que tengo, lo que estoy haciendo es cambiándoles el color a unos transistores.

 Nunca había usado solidworks por lo cual no le he podido cambiar el color a una parte del componente solo lo que he podido hacer es cambiar el color total del componente.
Ya tengo aproximadamente un año de estar trabajando con Altium, hace poco termine de hacer mis componentes alrededor de 300, a estos le incluí footprint, esquemático y modelo de simulación ahora lo que me toca es desintegrarlas y anexarles modelo en 3D.

No sé si te diste cuenta que ya salió la versión Altium Summer 08, esta versión esta de la mano con solidworks por que hasta los componentes en 3D se pueden mover como si fuera un aparato.
http://www.altium.com/Evaluate/DEMOcenter/#,0,1

De todos modos yo tengo transformadores, transistores, resistores, diodos y algunos capacitores si te sirve algo de eso me avisas.

En las capturas esta el color como se ven los componentes.

Javier Jory
Cartagena – Colombia
Saludos.


----------



## Lean966 (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola Jory16, estaba mirando tu trabajo en 3d. A mí me está sucediendo algo similar. Estoy trabajando con Altium 6.6 y solid edge 19 y trabajando con el igs y .stp; cuando realiza la importación los componentes tienen color blanco como te sucede a ti. Has podido solucionar el tema del color de los componentes. Saludos.


----------



## joryds (Ago 20, 2008)

Que tal Lean966,  el color blanco que tenía los componentes en 3D ya lo solucione sencillamente guárdalos en el formato STEP AP214.step y listo
Te recomiendo Altium Summer 08 y SolidWorks.
La versión Summer es la última versión de Altium, y tiene bastante aplicación los componentes en 3D
SolidWorks es el programa que utilizan para hacer las demostraciones en la página de Altium y de todos modos es mejor que Solid edge.
Casualmente hasta ahora estoy aprendiendo a manejar solidWorks y estoy editando unos componentes que descargue de la página de solidWorks http://www.3dcontentcentral.com/Default.aspx.
Contáctame para que trabajemos conjuntamente los modelos 3D

Saludos.


----------



## Mando31 (Nov 5, 2009)

probablemente sea tarde para dar una opinion pero si o que desseas es realizar una imagen 3D de una PCB y esa imagen 3D la quieres que se note lo mas real posible pues el altium summer 09 es muy bueno el renderizado de 3D es excelente desde la version winter 09 el unico incombeniente es que necesitas una tarjeta de graficos muy poderosa, ahora viene la solucion sencilla usa EAGLE para hacer la PCB y usa el EAGLE 3D este te genea un archivo .pov que usando el soft libre llamado Pov-RAY renderizas y la imagen es muy buena muy real se ve y en la version actual del EAGLE 3D hay mas de 1500 componenetes en 3D y el EAGLE 5.6 tiene una extensa libreria de circuitos para realizar la PCB asi que en mi opinion usa el EAGLE y EAGLE 3D


----------



## fly (Nov 10, 2009)

Y como se puede asociar un dibujo 3D en el protel DXP. Es decir yo tengo un dibujo en 3D en formato por ejemplo . STEP y quiero asociarlo a un componente en mi esquema para despues verlo en el módulo de board 3D.

Un saludo.


----------



## sopawilly (Mar 8, 2010)

hola a todos, 

Aunque este mensaje ya tiene algún tiempo, quería recomendarte otra web con muchas librerías gratis de CAD de componentes es: 

http://portal-es.partcommunity.com/

Tienen muchisimos catálogos de fabricantes, si buscas por categorías, encontrarás una sección con los fabricantes de electrónica.

Además, lo mejor de este catálogo es que además de tener los formatos como el .STEP, válido para todos los programas, los tiene también en cada formato propio(formato nativo) de ProEngineer, Solidworks, Catia o cualquiera que se te ocurra.

Saludos
G


----------



## diego10258 (Jun 13, 2012)

Existe una pagina www.3Dcontentcentral.es o .com) en la que se encuentran los modelos en 3D de los componentes electronicos. Basta con descargarlos en .step y adicionarlos en altium al footprint. Yo creé mi propia libreria de componentes y cuando creo la huella (footprint) le doy click en la herramienta de Place y luego 3D Body para cargar el modelo en 3D).


----------



## tinchus (Feb 25, 2013)

Recorria el foro y me encontre con este post mio viejo... ya pasaron cinco años !!! 
Gracias a todos los que dieron una mano en este tiempo. Dejo un par de imagenes de la ultima plaquetita hecha. slds


----------



## Rubenchy82 (May 8, 2022)

Un saludo, aunque haya pasado mucho tiempo desde la discusion...me gustaria preguntsr si se puede encontrar un spice model para el IC TDA7284.
Lo he estado buscando mucho tiempo pero no lo encontré. Seguramente el integrado es muy antiguo pero solamente pregunto.
PD: Deseo saber si existe o donde encontrarlo para simulación, no solo para placa pcb ni modelo 3d con un simulador.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2022)

Rubenchy82 dijo:


> me gustaria preguntsr si se puede encontrar un spice model para el IC TDA7284.


Si no está en www.st.com o en algún foro de LTSpice, entonces casi seguro que no existe.
Por otra parte, aunque lo simules tampoco existen decks y cassettes...


----------



## malesi (May 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si no está en www.st.com o en algún foro de LTSpice, entonces casi seguro que no existe.
> Por otra parte, aunque lo simules tampoco existen decks y cassettes...


Se usa para más cosas  
CONTROL AUTOMATICO DE NIVEL


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2022)

Claro , se usaba en los boliches bailables cómo  ¿compresor?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2022)

Es que no es solo un compresor sino tambien un expansor. Si te fijas la curva Vout vs. Vin veras que mantiene la salida en 1V para entradas de 1mV a 100mV.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2022)

Si si , andaba como control automático de volumen.

Ahora pensando , tengo DTV que tiene salida por audio y video , y . . . por dos "blu" y medio me evitaría los gritos de las publicidades  !









						Plaqueta Circuito Impreso Para Tda7284 Normalizador Audio - $ 350
					

Tamaño del circuito impreso: 50mm x 33mmMaterial: Fenolico FR2 con perforaciones y serigrafia de componentes.ATENCION: No incluye kit de componentes ni Circuito Integrado.En la foto 1 se muestra la PLAQUETA REAL QUE SE ENTREGAEn la foto 2 se muestra el diagrama esquemático del circuitoEn la foto...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				












						Tda7284 Circuito Grabador Reproductor  - $ 488,7
					

Circuito Integrado GRABADOR / REPRODUCTORcon "ALC" (Automatic Level Control)Código: TDA7284Marca: SGS-ThomsonAlimentacion: de 3 a 12 VDC




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------

